# MRI and Anesthesia



## Sheila1112 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,
One of the physicians that we bill for has a couple of questions?  Are the reimbursements higher in an out patient surgery center than a regular imaging center?  Would there be any difference in a MRI vs. a MRI under general anesthesia??

I found some information about billing CPT code 01922 with the MRI for the anesthesia, does anyone have any experience billing anesthesia with MRI/CT??  Any payment issues?

Thank you in advance for your help,
Sheila


----------

